# What are these doodads called, and how do I remove them?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Just the two nails, You might be able to get a wood chisel under the nail and move it just a little so you can grab it with a pliers.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

What they are called, maybe, is "faux hinge straps."
.
.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Yep. Faux hinge straps held in by two nails. You can probably lift it up in the center a bit with a taping knife to loosen the nails then remove with pliers or a hammer claw.

There will probably be a dent in the wood from the edges of the strap. May need to fill and sand if painting or attempt to raise the dents with an iron, water and a rag. If not to dented, you can probably just sand it out.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

These doodads are known as the Faux Hinge straps which in the picture is looking like it is being held their by two nails. One can also lift them up in the center a bit with the help of the taping knife to get the nails loosen and then remove it with the help of pliers or with a hammer.

If not to get it dented, just try to sand it out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## adam macross (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!

I was able to pry them off using my 5-in-1 and cause minimal scraping.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

adam macross said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I was able to pry them off using my 5-in-1 and cause minimal scraping.


1978, we had matching door knobs and light switch. :biggrin2:


----------

